# [Canadian NR] Antoine Cantin OH 16.10 avg & 11.75 single (+10.09 3x3 avg)



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

Really happy about the single, the average is still not that great.



> Times: 15.71, 15.51 (missing), (11.75), 17.08, (17.16)
> 
> 11.75 had ZBF2L + OCLL skip + J-perm





Spoiler: Zoomed version of the single


















> Y U NO SUB-10 D:
> 
> Times: 10.66, 10.16, 9.46, (8.83), (DNF)
> 
> 8.83 was EPLL skip






Spoiler: original version


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations. Excellent


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice! I thought the time was 9.46 instead of 9.47. Please correct me because I'm a little confused. Congrats on your NR!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Nice! I thought the time was 9.46 instead of 9.47. Please correct me because I'm a little confused. Congrats on your NR!



Oh, yeah, it is 9.46, I'll fix it now.


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 24, 2013)

your OH looks sooooo effortless!


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 24, 2013)

I was there  nice Antoine!!


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 24, 2013)

Your OH TPS is insane! Congrats on NR


----------



## Akiro (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! You really deserved the NR for OH!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Antoine Cantin - 16.10 OH NR avg, 11.75 NR single + 10.09 Official 3x3 average*

Loved your tps!  awesome job. I keep stinking at OH at comps. :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

Other video from the comp:


----------



## Hershey (Mar 24, 2013)

Good job Antoine!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are some solves from the competition:



Spoiler: solves






Spoiler: 46.46 4x4 Official Average


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow! Wish I had those OH tps!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2013)

Reconstruction of the 11.75

U F B2 L' D2 L2 F U' D F2 R2 B L2 F R2 D2 F2 U2
x' z (put orange on top)
U' R U' R2 z' x U z' // cross
U R' U' R // first pair
R U' R' z U' R2 U2 R U' // fail 2nd pair
z' y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y z U' R U z' // ZBLS
R U2 R' U' R U2 z U' R z' R' U' z U R2 // PLL
45 htm/ 57 etm = 3.82 htps/ 4.85 etps

Hopefully Brest can come up with some fancy stats


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice solve.
Crap average though (I don't have room to talk though)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 29, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> Nice solve.
> Crap average though (I don't have room to talk though)



Well, I'd call this one decent, at least considering my first round average :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice, Antoine! I am hoping that I will see some of this in person. Fingers crossed for NCR2013? I'm still waiting to attend my first comp...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2013)

New zoomed versions:



Spoiler: 10.09 avg













Spoiler: 11.75 OH


----------

